# Website Recommendations?



## Kelly_Jo (Jul 31, 2020)

I am still very early into my research of websites to use for my photography. What I would like is one that I could have some of my sample images, information about my services / fees / example contract, and space to provide a gallery of proofs to a client for them to select from. Preferably flexible enough that I could have a range of pricing, (ie.  1-50 images for $ amt, 51-100 for $amt., etc.) and the ability for a client to make payment. I've heard good (and bad recommendations that were obviously from someone that earned money for each referral) so I was curious what people have and what they like the best about their choice.


----------



## Bill Ballard (Jul 31, 2020)

I built mine with a Squarespace template - easy to use, very intuitive, drag and drop builder; moderately customizeable with plenty of options for E-commerce, etc., and 'client access only' pages are easy to set up with password protection. Hosting, etc., affordable.

Feel free to take a look; I have two sites with them; this one is my nude/erotic work, so NSFW. www.erosartistphotography.com

The other is our sailing/blog site, totally SFW and woefully out of date! www.svjobeth.com


----------



## Woodbutcher (Jul 31, 2020)

I use Smugmug, but only as a power user level.  So I can't set prices on my photos for sale.  I do like it, particularly I can use a Publish service to push from Lightroom to my Smugmug galleries.  The higher level (more expensive) users can set prices.


----------

